# Cheap Electricty for a year 10.0kw/h



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Passing this along to fellow 2coolers....this is a great deal (was 9.8kw/h last week) at 10.0 kwh with this discount..it has a 4.95 customer base charge but if you use over 1100-1200 kwh that charge is worth it to get the cheaper rate...the AMS rate is the extra charge centerpoint is now starting to pass through to customers for those digital meters we are all getting sometime in the future...anyway its good deal for me and you,we both save $25...feel free to pass along to anyone u know who may be looking...be sure and use the code for the cheaper rate! the program i used was the savings champ

Referral ID: 0903120022

Champion Energy is excited to announce our 2009 Summer Referral Program! 
This program is a great way to earn credit toward your electricity bill 
while helping your friends and family save on electricity at the same 
time.

Through the 2009 Summer Referral Program you will earn $25 dollars in 
credit on your electricity bill for every person you successfully refer to 
Champion. Furthermore, the person you referred will receive $25 dollars 
off their first bill with Champion as well! These discounts combined with 
Champion's highly competitive rates are a great way for you and your 
friends to save money on energy costs this summer.

The process is easy - just follow these steps...

1. Send this email to anyone in an area serviced by Champion.

2. Have the email recipient (your Referral) click on this link: 
http://www.championenergyservices.com/residential.asp

3. Your Referral will need to paste your unique Referral ID (0903120022 
) into the corresponding field (see image below).

4. Your Referral then completes the quick online application to sign 
with Champion.

5. That's it! Once the new customer is completely enrolled with 
Champion, you will both receive $25 worth of electricity!

See attached for important terms and conditions.

For questions about your account or the renewal process, please email us 
at [email protected] or call customer service at 
281-653-5090 (or toll free: 877-653-5090).

Sincerely, 
Champion Energy Services


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Sounds like a good deal. I locked in at .10 with YEP last month. Beats the .17 I was paying Centerpoint.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

I hadnt seen anything cheaper in the centerpoint area for a year.....i found i would have been saving 70-80 bucks a month with this plan...during the summer even more savings with kids being home, pool going and cooling a 2 story home


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

anyone find a better deal?


----------



## No Chance (Mar 16, 2006)

4x4TX You can start looking for your 25 bucks. We had bought a new house and just got the first bill from Reliant at .167/kw today and switched to Champion today. 

Thanks


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a question. I switched to Champion in March paid the extra to get it done sooner(May 5) and did receive an e-mail about my request. I have not received any thing since then, but my account with Spark is closed. Is this SOP and I just wait for a bill?


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Got TXU for 9.83 per KW on a monthy basis tied to naturalgas prices and when in goes down so does your bill and gas is at a 7 year low right now


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

GEdavis,

I would definitely call someone....just because you arent receiving a bill doesnt mean the charges arent adding up. Call asap! 

no chance,

No problem....It's a good deal and has already saved me some $$$


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Just a update...champion has changed their website to lay out all the charges you will see on your bill upfront..so no shocks when you get the bill...i have gotten two and there was nothing to be shocked about anyway but i have been with other companies and havent been before...


price now for the 1 year lock in is now 10.3...plus 4.95 customer charge...and that 3.24 pass thru charge everyone is getting for the new smart meters....add all of that in 11.12 kw/h......i know gas has gone up a little since i first posted this but thats still really cheap...


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

how much is it going to go up after one year though? I need to change desperately!!!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

plgorman said:


> how much is it going to go up after one year though? I need to change desperately!!!


Who knows? It's tied to natural gas prices. I locked in at 10.7 with no monthly fee in June.

Dave


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Another credit coming your way!


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Good deal..Glad some of you are saving some money. I dont understand people paying more for the same product. 

As for what happens a year from now, just gotta hope nat gas stays down!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

When a person switches from one provider to another which place do you call first? The new provider or the current provider?

I tried to call Champion the other day and could never get anyone on the phone.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I signed up online, all I got was email with a welcome then started getting my bill. I locked in at 10.5. Only complaint is no ebill and wont save E-payment info have to enter account and routing number everytime. But the price is great!!

GED


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

gedavis2 said:


> I signed up online, all I got was email with a welcome then started getting my bill. I locked in at 10.5. Only complaint is no ebill and wont save E-payment info have to enter account and routing number everytime. But the price is great!!
> 
> GED


I sent them an email about not taking credit cards, they replied back and said they are working on it, and plan to by the end of summer.

Dave


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

all you have to do is sign up with the new company and they take care of making the switch for you...dont contact your old company at all!


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

As for online payment, I have them set up through my bank for online billing so its pretty much the same thing....I did log in a while back and was able to see my prior bills so it is moving that direction.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

juan said:


> Got TXU for 9.83 per KW on a monthy basis tied to naturalgas prices and when in goes down so does your bill and gas is at a 7 year low right now


This is the best deal going right now i switched several months ago and my bill last month was $150 in a 2200 sq ft house with 11' ceilings. and if the price goes up you can just switch because your not locked in. I switch about about once a year anyway it's easy just go to http://www.powertochoose.org/ and switch.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

4x4tx said:


> all you have to do is sign up with the new company and they take care of making the switch for you...dont contact your old company at all!


Alrighty then! I try them out. I just signed a new 2 year contract last year when everything was sky high (.154), I locked in with Stream on a 2 year contract, it's going to cost me $250 to opt out but I should save that much in just a couple months.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

cool be sure and put in the referral code so you get your 25 bucks off


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

reliant also has aplan tied to theprice of natural gas you don't have to sign up for a specific time.get out when you want,but you can't get back in for 12 mos.been on it for 3 mos and am pleased.just got the bill for july average price this month 11cents perkwh


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Not sure those plans are all that great...the ones tied to nat gas...this one that locks you in for a year is tied to a pretty dang long nat gas rate....so you are hedging against rise nat gas prices..by going month to month, it works great while its down or as good as the one year above, but when nat gas prices rises what are you going to do? all the long term deals are going to go up too so you are going to be stuck paying higher prices


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

just got my bill from june 23-july 23rd..not bad 225 for this time of year in a two story house


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Another $25 credit to you 4x4*

Switched today. 10.8 for 12 months. nat gas prices will be rising soon, thus a 6 month plan could end up with over 11 cents to re-up the plan.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I switched to Champion (10.1) from Reliant (15.5). Got my first bill and the total, with all fees came out to 10.6/KWH vs 16.1 with Reliant. I am one happy customer in this heat. Saved me 120 first month. I need a radiant barrier and some more insulation.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*I should have switched a few months ago*

I just got my bill from TXU for July and it was 406. mid .13's per kw.
If I had the champion rate, it would have been 320. That's a bunch of Lone Star's and Shiner Smokehaus' I wasted.


----------



## 18outrage (Oct 12, 2007)

Call your current provider and ask if they have a lower plan. After asking, Gexa lowered our rate to 9.39 for a year with a 4.79 mthly base charge. 

I wish AT&T would do the same with my cell bill!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I have had champion energy for the last 12 months and just renewed. Their bills are the simplest I have ever seen. Absolutely no gimics at all. It tells you your KW hours used times the rate add in like $10 in fees and thats the bill.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

just a heads up..this is still a good deal..10.82 as of today

for those that signed up, did you get your $25 bucks off your first bill?


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

4x4tx said:


> just a heads up..this is still a good deal..10.82 as of today
> 
> for those that signed up, did you get your $25 bucks off your first bill?


Maybe you should put this in the for sale section...:spineyes:


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

juan said:


> Got TXU for 9.83 per KW on a monthy basis tied to naturalgas prices and when in goes down so does your bill and gas is at a 7 year low right now


Better watch your bill, TXU has a bad habit of slipping it to you. I had them for 1 month and everything I signed up for wasn't there. Switched back to Amigo Energy.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Wish I signed up two months ago..Thanks a bunch.
I'm in corpus

Rate: $0.103


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Just saw this thread 2 day but funny thing i signed up with them 3 weeks ago. Was with TXU at .15 now I am .10 with champions for a year. Funny how they don't offer 2 years any more.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

check out StarTex Power.

I locked in 0.126 for 12mths...not the greatest but it beat the Reliant Variable at .18-.25. at the time. Avg rate for lock in's run .10-.12. If you can get that, it will pay off during the hot month's.

http://www.powertochoose.org/


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I just made the switch to Champion. I got a letter from Reliant last week offering me a "special" of 15.7 cents per KWh. I called yesterday and they offered me 13.6 cents. I called them back just now after checking the Power to Choose website. Reliant said they couldn't match prices...so, after 22 years---so long Reliant. I locked in for one year with the promo code. Thanks!


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

awesome miss dixie! good deal.

Fubar, why did you lock in star tex? It is more than champion is right now???? Champion is 10.8...doh


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thankx 4X4'

I have TXU (not for longer) @13.7 kWh. Can you say BY-BY. Had to talk to 2 differint reps. 1st one did'nt speak good english, go figure. I asked where they were based at and they would only say central america Hmmmm. Thanks for the info put it to saving some $$$$$..


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

made the change about a month ago but have not received the first bill yet. looking forward to the change!!


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

*Making out like a bandit*

Hey, 4x4tx
As the title says....... I signed up with Champion tonite for 2 separate accounts, one for my house and a separate one for my garage and mom-in-law apartment. Switching from Reliant at $0.161 to $0.104. My total electric bill for July was over $1,000 so this is going to make a heck of a difference. I am new to 2Cool and don't know if I'm allowed to pass out greenies (Whatever they are) but if I am, you surely desire one for getting me to get off my a*& and make the change. Thanks
T-Hand:bounce:


----------



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

*Just Switched*

Thanks 4x4 for this. I just made the switch from Direct Energy at 15.3


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Chazz/Tunnel Hand/ Lilstudd/...glad I could help...you will definitely see a difference...I for example each month take my KW/H used X my old reliant rate to keep with how much I am saving....It is about 70-80 bucks a month with the amount of electricty I use...Thats a difference you can feel..its like getting a couple of free steak dinners a month on reliant, can't beat that..haha


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

TUNNEL HAND said:


> Hey, 4x4tx
> As the title says....... I signed up with Champion tonite for 2 separate accounts, one for my house and a separate one for my garage and mom-in-law apartment. Switching from Reliant at $0.161 to $0.104. My total electric bill for July was over $1,000 so this is going to make a heck of a difference. I am new to 2Cool and don't know if I'm allowed to pass out greenies (Whatever they are) but if I am, you surely desire one for getting me to get off my a*& and make the change. Thanks
> T-Hand:bounce:


You can give greenies, but until you get 50 posts they don't mean much. So I will give him one for you.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks bobby


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Shooter said:


> Sounds like a good deal. I locked in at .10 with YEP last month. Beats the .17 I was paying Centerpoint.


CenterPoint does not sell electricity................You probably had Reliant


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Sad*

OK - I read all of these posts & got excited !! My bill last month was $800.
Went to the website,plugged in my Zip Code,got the reply-No Offers Found.
I live in Huntsville,guess we only have one choice up here ? Any Ideas ??


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah maybe huntsville is still not deregulated? I am not sure but sounds like that is the case. what are you paying currently?


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Did you find out if huntsville is not deregulated?


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got my first bill from Champion... 2650 kwh = $255 (includes $25 credit)

Last month TXU... 2655k kwh = $365

Next month after initial credit is gone I should still save $80 per month. 
That's two homebrew kits a month.


The rates are going up, but the possible savings are still there if you are paying more than .13/kwh


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> Just got my first bill from Champion... 2650 kwh = $255 (includes $25 credit)
> 
> Last month TXU... 2655k kwh = $365
> 
> ...


what's rate you got?
I signed up my folk's house with champion a couple of months ago at 10.3 cents and they dont charge any monthly "service" or "base" fee like some other providers.
Also, some electric companies also got this so call "fixed" rate that sounded pretty low, but the fine print will tell you you only get that low rate if you use at least 1000 kwh, or else the rate will be much higher if you go under.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Andrea1973 said:


> what's rate you got?
> I signed up my folk's house with champion a couple of months ago at 10.3 cents and they dont charge any monthly "service" or "base" fee like some other providers.
> Also, some electric companies also got this so call "fixed" rate that sounded pretty low, but the fine print will tell you you only get that low rate if you use at least 1000 kwh, or else the rate will be much higher if you go under.


.102 per kwh for a year with a $4.95 monthly service fee.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

I have had Gexa, Amigo, Dynawatt, Reliant and TXU. Right now I have the Market Edge TXU plan. I know it is risky month to month, but depending on gas price and your reading date you can do pretty good. My latest bill was at 9.3 cents/kwh. If you want to lowest rate and believe that gas prices will stay down, go with TXU. The real issue is that gas rates have been low for almost a year, and it has taken until the last few month for the REP's to lower their prices. Given natural gas prices, unless they were locked into hedges, they should have gone down sooner. On the other side if they are ower now and have made long term hedges, they should be able to hold their prices down when gas prices go up.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> Just got my first bill from Champion... 2650 kwh = $255 (includes $25 credit)
> 
> Last month TXU... 2655k kwh = $365
> 
> ...


Sweet Cowboy! Its free money...would much rather have it in my pocket than in someone else's! :brew:


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I signed up with GEXA a few months ago and have saved big bucks over Reliant.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Nov 14, 2006)

Signed up with champion and saved over $100 bucks last two months!


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Just signed up today 10.7. Thank 4x4x!


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Glad to help Dolphin!


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Signed up today..............$0.102 per kwh for 6 months with a $3.95 monthly service fee. Used your referral ID#. Thanks 4x4tx 

Anything has to be better than Reliant. Built a new shop in Crosby and previous $375.00 bills went to over $600.00.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

I just renewed this week with champion for a year...9.9 for a year...nice!


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

FYI guys for those in the market right now...champion has a great 1 year locked in rate! 9.6 with the fees etc added...9.1 just elec..that is bottom dollar....it cant go lower than this...if you sign up, be sure and use the referral code below to get your $25 off your first bill!

Savings Champ-12» *Energy Charge**9.1¢ Per kWh*» Average price per kilowatt-hour9.6¢ Per kWh*» Monthly Fee$4.95» AMS TDSP Surcharge$3.24**» Term12 months» Early Termination Fee$150.00» Hurricane Recovery Charge0.1037¢ per kWhClick for Terms of Service 
Click for Electricity Facts Label
Click for Your Rights as a Customer

Referral ID: 0903120022

Champion Energy is excited to announce our 2010 Referral Program! 
This program is a great way to earn credit toward your electricity bill 
while helping your friends and family save on electricity at the same 
time.

Through the 2010 Referral Program you will earn $25 dollars in 
credit on your electricity bill for every person you successfully refer to 
Champion. Furthermore, the person you referred will receive $25 dollars 
off their first bill with Champion as well! These discounts combined with 
Champion's highly competitive rates are a great way for you and your 
friends to save money on energy costs this summer.

The process is easy - just follow these steps...

1. Send this email to anyone in an area serviced by Champion.

2. Have the email recipient (your Referral) click on this link: 
http://www.championenergyservices.com/residential.asp

3. Your Referral will need to paste your unique Referral ID (0903120022 
) into the corresponding field (see image below).

4. Your Referral then completes the quick online application to sign 
with Champion.

5. That's it! Once the new customer is completely enrolled with 
Champion, you will both receive $25 worth of electricity!


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Just a reminder with the heat coming up, if you are eligible to make a change do it! A rate under 10 for a year makes a big difference on your monthly bill $$$$$


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Is there a stipulation that you must use at least 1200 kwh a month to get that rate?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

here you go Cartman:

https://www.championenergyservices.com/SavingsChamp12.pdf

if you fall below 1000 kWh, then you don't get the 10.2 rate. I checked my usage for the last year and only 4 months I was over 1000 kWh, so I would pay the "penalty" rate of 11.2 per kWh.

Thanks, but I'll stick with Spark.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow what size house do you live in? I have a 3100 sq ft and I have yet to ever fall under 1000 KW.

Also there is no "penalty", it just is averaging the cost of the fees and such to the price per KW/H..so naturally if you use less when you add the fees that all providers charge the price per kw/H goes up. So to clarify, you pay 9.3 kw/h X the amount you used...plus the fees..so say you use 500 KW...x 9.3 = $46.5 plus customer charge fee of 4.95, advanced meter fee of 3.24, the PUC fee, hurricane fee etc...so just adding the 4.95 plus the 3.24 gets you $54.69..divided by the same 500 gives you a rate of 10.9...so naturally the more you use the lower the rate because it lessens the effect of the fees.....simple math and is true for all providers

in fact here is sparks...except with spark you pay higher no matter how many kw/h you use! LOL

http://www.sparkenergy.com/Documents/pdf/3d3a588a-9db3-4327-93c5-a08dc9e002b8.pdf



speckle-catcher said:


> here you go Cartman:
> 
> https://www.championenergyservices.com/SavingsChamp12.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

2160 SF, but I live alone - so take that into consideration.

the difference between Spark and Champion (that I can tell) is that Spark does not advertise the rate as 9.3 per kWh and then add the fees on top of that.

they advertise it as 10.2 with the fees included. 

Looking at my past usage, I wouldn't benefit by switching to Champion...but someone that consistently uses 1000 kWh + per month would.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

$25.00 coming your way 4x4tx just compleated signing got it at 9.3-9.8 kwh 12 month


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

well kind of...Spark has the same catch, if you use 500 kw the rate is 10.6, 1000 10.3 and 2000 10.2...that is taking into account the fees. The difference is champion charges a customer charge to get the lower rate, but for people like me with kids, pool, two story home its worth it because I use over 1000 KW every month and in the summer average 2500-3000...I didnt have one bill much over 300 last summer vs the year before when I was stuck with reliant I had two over 400 and one over 500....It makes a big difference. Bottom line though is if you are around .10 that is pretty good..no one should be out there paying .13 - .15 or worse.

Your last statement is the key. Everyone has to take into account their living arrangments and how many other people are in their household. With a teacher wife who is home all summer and two young kids, you can bet your @ss they will be running the AC and leaving lights on while I am at work so the cheaper the rate the better for me! LOL



speckle-catcher said:


> 2160 SF, but I live alone - so take that into consideration.
> 
> the difference between Spark and Champion (that I can tell) is that Spark does not advertise the rate as 9.3 per kWh and then add the fees on top of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

donkeyman said:


> $25.00 coming your way 4x4tx just compleated signing got it at 9.3-9.8 kwh 12 month


Good deal donkeyman! Just in time for the summer heat!


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

looks like a couple more guys signed up!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I just renewed with Spark week before last for 9.8cents for 2 years. On-line promo code is SAVE4U.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

i think spark is one of the very few providers that dont charge a monthly service fee, which usually runs about 5 to 7 bucks.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

For Centerpoint area users, most all providers are charging a "monthly fee" now. Most charge $4.95/mo but it varies. "Pure" electricity charge in Houston now runs in the neighborhood of 9.5 to 10.5/kwh PLUS Centerpoint charges for worthless "smart meter" - $3.95/mo PLUS hurricane damage recovery fee $0.00175/kwh for perpetuity?

All kinds of "tricks" out there so be careful what you buy! Look at the total fee/kwh and not just "electricity" fee. As Enron's CEO said to Tx legislature to get them to pass de-reg "we'll sell the same electricity but for more money" if you pass this de-reg.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Reel-tor said:


> For Centerpoint area users, most all providers are charging a "monthly fee" now. Most charge $4.95/mo but it varies. "Pure" electricity charge in Houston now runs in the neighborhood of 9.5 to 10.5/kwh PLUS Centerpoint charges for worthless "smart meter" - $3.95/mo PLUS hurricane damage recovery fee $0.00175/kwh for perpetuity?
> 
> All kinds of "tricks" out there so be careful what you buy! Look at the total fee/kwh and not just "electricity" fee. As Enron's CEO said to Tx legislature to get them to pass de-reg "we'll sell the same electricity but for more money" if you pass this de-reg.


All of those added fees and surcharges are why I went back and have stayed with Gexa.

They are never the cheapest quote by pure cost/kw displayed on the powertochoose website but, the price the quote is the price you pay. If you read your meter and multiply the usage for the month by the price on your contract it always comes out even money or cheaper and never over. I tried them all just about and Gexa is the most honest I found on the price quoted.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*StarTex*

StarTex 9.7 for a yr


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

yep 9.3 no fees


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Look for another refferal. Just switched @ 9.5 for 12mths. Whens the big BBQ with all that refferal credits?LOL


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Bozo said:


> All of those added fees and surcharges are why I went back and have stayed with Gexa.
> 
> They are never the cheapest quote by pure cost/kw displayed on the powertochoose website but, the price the quote is the price you pay. If you read your meter and multiply the usage for the month by the price on your contract it always comes out even money or cheaper and never over. I tried them all just about and Gexa is the most honest I found on the price quoted.


Like someone else said they all charge the fees, centerpoint requires it...so while it may be built into the kw/h, its still there....now the customer charge is worth it to me because of the amount of electricity i use...so its worth the 5 bucks to get the lower rates that champion has.....i renewed back in march and got it for 9.3...it varies with the cost of nat gas, right now gas shot back up so i suspect you wont see anything cheaper...but anything in the 9-10 cent range is pretty dang good if you ask me


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Then gexa has their fees built into their price per kw/h...i had them for a while probably 4 years ago and they were the cheapest back then...then moved to national power company who was great till they went bankrupt...that happened when prices were at all time highes and reliant was actually the cheapest...a year later paid the early termination fee and moved to champion...been with them for the past 3 years and always straight forward billing and cheap price...i have a two story home with a pool, 2 kids and wife that are at home during the summer and havent had a bill over 350 since...and we use a lot of electricity... so ever .01 counts...lol



Bozo said:


> All of those added fees and surcharges are why I went back and have stayed with Gexa.
> 
> They are never the cheapest quote by pure cost/kw displayed on the powertochoose website but, the price the quote is the price you pay. If you read your meter and multiply the usage for the month by the price on your contract it always comes out even money or cheaper and never over. I tried them all just about and Gexa is the most honest I found on the price quoted.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

new link http://www.championenergyservices.com/promo.asp?referralID=0903120022


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

4x4tx About time for you to come down and put on a feast with all this promo cash your rakin' in. Shrimp Boil and Beer sounds good. :cheers:


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> 4x4tx About time for you to come down and put on a feast with all this promo cash your rakin' in. Shrimp Boil and Beer sounds good. :cheers:


LOL well its not that big..but a little help each month is nice and helping other members out as well...I dont mind making a donation to the site as well :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

4x4tx said:


> LOL well its not that big..but a little help each month is nice and helping other members out as well...I dont mind making a donation to the site as well :cheers:


Your a good man Bro! Keep up the good work!


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

4x4tx, I just signed up using your referral information. I got 9.4 for 12 months. 

Thanks.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice...9.4 is a heck of a deal


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

I just looked at Power to Choose and it showed Reliant at 7.9 on their variable plan. What's the catch? I have the TXU Market edge now and I believe it has been a good play with natural gas being down right now but I'm trying to figure out why Reliant is so much cheaper. I called TXU to see what they could do better on a fixed plan and they told me 10.8


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

The catch is you are gambling...Nat gas is way down right now in the futures market so prices are way low on the variable plans.....one major hurricane thru the gulf and that monthly price goes up to .15...so you can roll the dice and play that game or you can sleep good at night by signing up for a year fixed plan like champion at 9.2 and not have to ride those peaks..BTW I am a Nat gas energy trader so I look at the futures curve daily..good luck


----------

